# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Gobierno planea crear centro de Biotecnolgía para la región andina y el mundo

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estaría listo en el 2013.  _El proyecto está a cargo del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) en colaboración con el Instituto Interamericano de Cooperación para la Agricultura (IICA). Ya completaron la primera fase, con una inversión de US$ 2 millones. Requieren otros US$ 40 millones para la segunda y última fase. Buscan fondos de organismos extranjeros para financiarlo._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* En el 2013, el Gobierno peruano planea poner en funcionamiento un centro de biotecnología capaz de atender a investigaciones de países de la región Andina y el mundo, informó William Vivanco Mackie, asesor técnico de la Jefatura del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA). 
Se trata del Centro Nacional de Biotecnología Agropecuario y Forestal (CENBAF) un proyecto iniciado en el 2007, cuya primera fase ya fue concluida, con una inversión de US$ 2 millones en consultorías, equipos de laboratorio y capacitación técnica, detalló Vivanco, quien afirmó que esta entidad tiene como misión elevar la productividad agropecuaria a través de la investigación biotecnológica de los recursos vegetales y animales. 
El experto estima que en 2013 finalizarán la segunda y última fase, lo que les permitirá estar en capacidad de cubrir estudios a nivel nacional, regional e internacional. 
EL INIA trabaja junto al Instituto Interamericano de Cooperación para la Agricultura (IICA) en la concreción del CENBAF, lo que demandará un presupuesto de US$ 40 millones de acuerdo al estudio de prefactibilidad del proyecto, indicó Vivanco.  *Para la región y el mundo* 
Según Erica Soto, especialista en tecnología, innovación y sanidad del IICA, una vez que se demuestre que el CENBAF funciona en el país, se verá la posibilidad que se convierta en un centro de referencia en la región Andina, donde actualmente no existe centro de investigaciones en biotecnología. 
Les ahorraría tiempo, recursos y tendrían la posibilidad de hacer esos trabajos de investigación, sin necesidad de invertir millones en su propio país, porque podría usar un recurso cercano, concluyó Soto, en relación al beneficio que podrían obtener los países andinos del CENBAF. 
Por su parte, Vivanco resaltó que buscan que el CENBAF funcione no sólo a nivel regional, sino mundial. Justamente el estudio de mercado para buscarle autosostenibilidad al CENBAF contempla los acuerdos de join venture con entidades de investigación y/o empresas de todo el mundo, subrayó. 
Cuando se le consultó sobre el origen de la financiación, Vivanco respondió: De hecho, tiene que ser endeudamiento externo. Estamos en conversaciones con diversos organismos internacionales para eso.  *Capacidades actuales* 
Hasta el momento, el CENBAF tiene capacidad para realizar estudios de biología molecular y de caracterización genética de recursos animales y vegetales; para determinar la presencia cuantitativa y cualitativa de eventos transgénicos en especies; y para hacer caracterización industrial de especies. Esto último, a juicio de Vivanco, permite desarrollar la cadena de valor de los recursos. 
Está dividido en las áreas de Bioseguridad, Biotecnología vegetal, Biotecnología animal y cultivos de tejido en los que emplea a 15 especialistas. Dos de ellos realizan capacitaciones en Estados Unidos (sobre caracterización industrial) y en Nueva Zelanda (sobre tecnologías reproductivas avanzadas) detalló. 
Explicó que poseen tres bancos de genes: uno, de semillas convencionales; otro, in vitro, para plantas que no se producen con semillas convencionales; y un tercero, in vivo, de ADN, genes y embriones de llamas y alpacas de color, que conservan en tanques de nitrógeno líquido. 
Patricia Herrera Velit, investigadora principal de los Laboratorios de Investigación y Desarrollo (LID) de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia, opinó que el CENBAF es una iniciativa necesaria para impulsar la biotecnología en el país. 
La inversión de US$40 millones es necesaria, pero esto no debe ser sólo por única vez, debe mantenerse la inversión en ciencia y tecnología en todo el país, resaltó Herrera al tiempo que sugirió que la financiación debe apoyar también a otros centros de investigación que no cuenten con la infraestructura y equipamiento que tendría en CENBAF. 
Finalmente, la investigadora insistió en que la inversión debe también estar orientada al desarrollo de tecnología para la resolución de nuestros propios problemas.   *DATOS:*  
  El CENFAB realiza investigación inclusiva con los agricultores, a quienes les permitirá contar con semillas y germoplasma para mejorar sus variedades, explicó William Vivanco Mackie, asesor técnico de la Jefatura del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA).Temas similares: Artículo: San Martín instalará centro de innovación tecnológica para mejorar producción de cacao Artículo: Adex apoyará a gobierno regional de Ucayali en identificar oferta exportable de la región Perú instalaría centro logístico en Porto Belo para impulsar exportaciones de Macro Región Sur Senasa planea abrir mercados internacionales para 15 productos peruanos este año INIA apuesta por la biotecnología para crear frutos resistentes a virus

----------

